# HALP



## Imperial Impact (May 27, 2012)

But why?


----------



## grimtotem (May 27, 2012)

lol
just open it in a photo editting prog resave it somewhere else to some other format and try


----------



## Runefox (May 27, 2012)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...um-64bit/e58b1176-cc66-4f4c-acca-61b5de6e5f04


----------



## Elim Garak (May 27, 2012)

Because it's from a shitty anime and Billy Gates doesn't approve of that shit :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2012)

Runefox said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...um-64bit/e58b1176-cc66-4f4c-acca-61b5de6e5f04


TY


Elim Garak said:


> Because it's from a shitty anime and Billy Gates doesn't approve of that shit :V


I guess that's why the 360 is do so poorly in japan.


----------



## grimtotem (May 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> TY
> 
> I guess that's why the 360 is do so poorly in japan.


and is gonna get banned in the US


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> and is gonna get banned in the US


?????????


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2012)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-05-23-judge-recommends-us-xbox-360-ban Welcome to the wonderful world of patent lawsuits.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2012)

Runefox said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-05-23-judge-recommends-us-xbox-360-ban Welcome to the wonderful world of patent lawsuits.



don't worry MS

you still have us PC gamers...that you never love....


----------

